# How much Tannin if not using raisins?



## saintprovogirl (Nov 12, 2010)

So I'm not even sure if it's a real substitution or not (raisins for tannin), but I was curious about how much tannin you would use if your recipe does not call for it, yet calls for raisins?

~Sarah~


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 12, 2010)

saintprovogirl said:


> So I'm not even sure if it's a real substitution or not (raisins for tannin), but I was curious about how much tannin you would use if your recipe does not call for it, yet calls for raisins?
> 
> ~Sarah~



Welcome aboard!!

What are you making? Some fruits are very high in tannins and do not need additional tannins.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Nov 12, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Welcome aboard!!
> 
> What are you making? Some fruits are very high in tannins and do not need additional tannins.



I am hoping to make a Pear wine here in the near future and have never even done it. The recipe I have calls for raisins. I think this was a loaded question now that I think about it cause I was just thinking that maybe 1 cup would equal let's say, 1 tsp...you know?


----------



## Luc (Nov 12, 2010)

You CAN NOT substitute tannin for raisins.

Raisisns indeed add tannin to a wine but they do much more.
- They add sugar
- They add flavor
- they add tannin
- they add nutrients

As raisins contain nutrients your must may lack these if you ommit the raisins. As raisins contain sugar, your must has a lower Sg as intended and your wine will have a lower ABV.

Read my entire story on raisins here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/11/rozijnen-raisins.html

Be aware that if you ommit raisins and substitute tannin for it you will be ommitting a lot more, so your wine will not be the wine that was intended in the recipe.

Luc


----------



## Kivanc (Dec 4, 2010)

Luc said:


> You CAN NOT substitute tannin for raisins.
> 
> Raisisns indeed add tannin to a wine but they do much more.
> - They add sugar
> ...



If raisins add nutrients then can I subtitude raisins for yeast nutrient? Where can yeast nutrient be stored.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2010)

No its not a substitute either. There are just to many variables here and although one ingredient may have some it doesnt have all. I advise everyone to use nutrient while making any wine. Raisins are an additive and not really a must. They can add some needed tannins and body to an otherwise lacking wine, they ca even add color and some flavor depending on how much you use. There are instruction on packages of tannin as far as how much to use as some tannins are extracted from different things thus changing how much you would need. In example there are tannins extracted from White Oak or Chestnut and some extracted from grape seeds and skins.


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Dec 4, 2010)

*Question*

Does red raisins add the tannin or does white raisins I would tend to think that white does not have a lot of tannins to give but I have not used them very much in my wines.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2010)

As far as tannins go the white would have less but they still would add body that many lighter wines could need. Darker fruits almost always contain more tannins.


----------



## Kivanc (Dec 4, 2010)

Where can I store the yeast nutrient? Should I store it in the refrigerator or in the cupboard. How long would it last in the storage?

Thank you.


----------

